# Raw chichen



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I have herd lots of people say they have fed their P's chicken but is it raw or cooked?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

most definantly raw, but i would only recomend it as a treat, as in like 1 in a month or two.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Cool thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not only raw, but skinless and preservative free to. I like to feed my super reds a chicken leg at least once a month. They love it. Haven't tried it with the serras yet though.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Consider your tank this= one big petree dish for bacteria.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicken Leg? interesting do they manage to eat the bone?

Thanks, Justin


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> Chicken Leg? interesting do they manage to eat the bone?
> 
> Thanks, Justin


No,they don't eat the bone.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok. My question as to feeding raw chicken is this. 
Are fish not subceptable to simonella? All my life I hear don't eat raw chicken wash germs germs germs.. does this not apply for fish? Tossing in potentially deseased food is not a concearn for you guys?


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Ok. My question as to feeding raw chicken is this.
> Are fish not subceptable to simonella? All my life I hear don't eat raw chicken wash germs germs germs.. does this not apply for fish? Tossing in potentially deseased food is not a concearn for you guys?


Come on........I don't eat raw lambs heart but I give it to my fish. We are not meant to eat raw meat, fish are not meant to eat cooked meat. I doubt a slither of raw chicken will kill them.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

tramca said:


> Ok. My question as to feeding raw chicken is this.
> Are fish not subceptable to simonella? All my life I hear don't eat raw chicken wash germs germs germs.. does this not apply for fish? Tossing in potentially deseased food is not a concearn for you guys?


Come on........I don't eat raw lambs heart but I give it to my fish. We are not meant to eat raw meat, fish are not meant to eat cooked meat. I doubt a slither of raw chicken will kill them.
[/quote]

I think you misunderstood the concern. I have no worry about raw meat. That is not what I am asking. However Chicken in uncooked form is known to carry salmonella. A disease if you are unaware what that is also known a food poisoning. That is what I am asking if has been an issue or concern for others. Not if it is ok to feed raw meat.


----------



## fishd_n_chipd (May 17, 2006)

My question is this. My two RBP eat flake food just wondering if that was a normal thing or not, and wondering if this is at all healthy for them. I'm just trying to train them not to eat feeders anymore because they are dirty fish.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I would do a water change after you feed them the chicken. The other day some1 posted a thread that their p died from raw chicken. Also vac any particles


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Ok. My question as to feeding raw chicken is this.
> Are fish not subceptable to simonella? All my life I hear don't eat raw chicken wash germs germs germs.. does this not apply for fish? Tossing in potentially deseased food is not a concearn for you guys?


Come on........I don't eat raw lambs heart but I give it to my fish. We are not meant to eat raw meat, fish are not meant to eat cooked meat. I doubt a slither of raw chicken will kill them.
[/quote]

I think you misunderstood the concern. I have no worry about raw meat. That is not what I am asking. However Chicken in uncooked form is known to carry salmonella. A disease if you are unaware what that is also known a food poisoning. That is what I am asking if has been an issue or concern for others. Not if it is ok to feed raw meat.
[/quote]

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/ccdr-rmtc/02vol28/dr2811ea.html ://http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat.../dr2811ea.html 

a: Salmonella are present in the water from the LFS as well as in the fish feces and are thus transferred to the home aquarium. 
b. Fish thmselves do not get sick from salmonella- but act as silent carriers. 
So when we feed them with salmonella contaminated chicken the fish will not get sick, but will definitely act as carriers for whatever salmonella species that are present in the meat.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

gopiqpp said:


> http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/ccdr-rmtc/02vol28/dr2811ea.html ://http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat.../dr2811ea.html ://http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat.../dr2811ea.html
> 
> a: Salmonella are present in the water from the LFS as well as in the fish feces and are thus transferred to the home aquarium.
> b. Fish thmselves do not get sick from salmonella- but act as silent carriers.
> So when we feed them with salmonella contaminated chicken the fish will not get sick, but will definitely act as carriers for whatever salmonella species that are present in the meat.


Thank you very much for linking that article. I think it is safe to say that altho to the fish Samonella is not a issue. They being carriers put us at risk. So I would say that feeding your fish raw chicken is a potential danger to a fish owner. If your tank is not already infected you are putting yourself at a high risk of introducing samonella to your tank and thus infecting yourself. 
I for one will not be feeding my fish raw chicken. I will find food that poses less potential threat to myself for feeding the fishies.

"Nonetheless, it is clear that the maintenance of an aquarium is a risk factor for Salmonella infection. The investigation revealed the presence of a total of nine serotypes that could be directly linked to aquariums. In addition, this S. paratyphi B outbreak shows that aquariums may be contaminated with multiple types of bacteria, and that these bacteria are difficult to eradicate due to the way fish are maintained and transferred to new tanks."


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the concern for the owner is going a bit too far here. You can infect yourself with a parasite from South America. Rare case, but possible. Most hobbyists here do not use aquarium gloves but they do sell them. It's up to the owner which risk he wants to take.


----------

